#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Storage Tank Roof Type

## gocnhinkysudaukhi

Hi*
I'm an engineer and studying about Storage tank in Oil & Gas field. However*
as i searched on internet and got the picture (attachment) from youtube: "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv8msfTh6to"
but i could not find out the demonstrated sketch or image. Anyone can help me clear storage roof type.



Thank you very much!
GN_kysudaukhiSee More: Storage Tank Roof Type

----------


## linus

Check out articles on Storage Tanks at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gocnhinkysudaukhi

Mr Linus*
Thank you for your information*
By the way* there are three storage tank roof type such as: Fixed* External & Internal roof*
My inquiry about how to select proper tank roof type for: 
1) Refinery production: Gasoline* DO* FO* HGO* LCO* Kerosone* RFCC* CCR* reformate* isomerate....
2) Chemical: methanol* Etanol* Glycol* PPD* Chemical injection system
3) Condensate* Crude oil
i wanna to hear from you*
Thank you*
GN-kysudaukhi

----------


## linus

Roof selection is decided largely by the content's propensity to form vapours* the losses due to the emissions* the costs for mitigation or recovery of the emissions and the environmental laws in place regarding the emissions.

Fixed roof is generally the first choice for storage* however if any of the above prevail* then floating roofs are used.
Fixed Roof Tanks are used to store materials with a true vapor pressure of less than 1.5 psia  absolute. 
Floating Roof Tanks are preferred for storage of petroleum products with a true vapor pressure of 1.5 to 11 psia absolute. Internal floating roofs accord greater control over emissions and vapour recovery than External floating Roof.

Medium flash point products as Crudes* Diesel* Kerosene*Naphtha* Reformate and the like are stored in external Floating Roofs. However if storage Volume is small* and thereby emissions are not a concern* Fixed Cone Roofs can be used for storage.

Low Flash point products as ethanol* gasoline* Motor Spirit* Aviation Turbine Oil* Isomerate are stored in Internal Floating roof tanks.

Glycol and Methanol could be stored in fixed roof vertical tanks. Horizontal tanks with domed ends could also be used for glycol.


LINUS

----------


## gocnhinkysudaukhi

Mr Linus*
Many thanks for your advice!

GN_kysudaukhi

----------


## lgwsaw

The sketch basically shows the different type of roofs to use. Does the tank have a roof--- Yes-----then it can be either a column supported or self supported roof. If it is self supported it can then be a Dome, Umbrella or Dished type.
Cheers

----------


## gocnhinkysudaukhi

Lgwsaw, 
Thank you for your information, Appreciate your support!

----------


## Cash101

> Lgwsaw, 
> Thank you for your information, Appreciate your support!



Atmcard@jabber.ru

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

FULLZ US SSN+DL   USA Fullz [ Full Name / SSN + DOB / Driver License with State Name =mmn=Ein=Employer=Salary income/ Address / ZIP / Phone / Email ]

%B4910051030702405^YAMAN/RAMAZAN ^23121260302800604000000?
;4910051030702405=23121260302860400000?
+015001580072866189079=004750075006335835100000120  0000181874083=00000002500250341100702488806341
PIN:0854

This is arqidarknet from

torre,zorldcard, market pro,

I sell first hand pos data,atm datas,resellers welcome,
usable pos,atm
dumps+password 6 digits and 4 digits.
Duouble and single track 100% live approval
Bank logins with email and phone access with cookies from the computer.

PAYPAL, MT103 DEALS
bank logs,email access,password
RDP
**** bibbles
Cvv=address
eu-usa-asia

fENTANYL pathes=powder
ships worldwide
CARFENTANIL 1kg
Heroin
Delivery world wide

minimum order is  10pieces

no test for new clients* consideration could be consider on basis.

make money with bank tools,risk and be rich.better than die poor!!

Wu logs to use make online money transfer in stock

fullz+full info+DL+mmn+dob+employer+scan+scoe 800-850
美国/加拿大/巴西 101-201 80 美元，如果您多买可享受 30% 的折扣


亚洲/中国 101/201 每件 350 美元，多买 30% 折扣
JCB $250

四位密码=$250

密码六位= $500

我不退还或更换出售前在检查器上检查过的数据，

更换未在检查器上检查的坏卡={三小时，PASSWORD 数据替换必须证明从 ATM 收到}

=====  ONLY THE STRONGEST=====

WOULD YOU RATHER JOIN THE GAME?

1RULE===ASK 4 TEST GET IGNORED=====

minimum order is  10pieces

no test for new clients* consideration could be consider on basis.

make money with bank tools,risk and be rich.better than die poor!!

Looking for real supplier OF(TRACK1-TRACK2-TRACK3)Dumps Datas,Pos,skimmers,logs etc? Dont look no more,quality is expensve and very reliable supplier
.visit the trading platform for market exchange with great reputation.
                                                                                                        ti.com
Holder address, Holder name, Last 4 digits of account number,
CitiBusiness / AAdvantage Platinum Select MasterCard-6355 $7,655.59
American Airlines Rewards 170,254 Miles
Available revolving credit $1,544.41
$7,655.59
673
skr.sh/s71yVQuIh           **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]                                     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]                                                                                     Dump Data+Password (4 digit) (6 digit)
Unionpay- Discover-Dinnerscard-JCB   
VISA-MASTERCARD-GOLD-CLASSIC

----------

